# Graves disease and having a full thyroidectomy



## watson92 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm on new to this, but herd about it from a friend I have graves disease an it is has been really bad by T3 and T4 were really bad T3 was at 30 and T4 was at 18 I'm pretty sure that's what they are. I have since been on medication and have been put on 5 tablets 5 times a day and they have only after 1 year started to work and reduce however not by much... My doctor is sending me for a full thyroidectomy and really worried that its going to get worse can any one just give me and details at all about it?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome, watson!

We have several members here who have been in your shoes, and I'm sure they'll be along.

Since you posted the same question twice, I'm going to close this thread so everyone's responses can go in the other thread to keep everything in one place.

Members, please respond here: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=8742


----------

